# Freaky Tiki 2014



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Party is over, and it was a success. I seriously have to thank my reapers this year. Y'all provided soooo many of our decorations! 

































































Most of the party took place in the back yard, so I think I'm going to reorganize some props for a simple yard haunt for trick or treaters tonight.


----------



## CherryBrandy79 (Nov 20, 2013)

Looked good Amyml. I would have never even thought of this theme...but It looks like a very fun idea! Thanks for sharing your pictures!


----------



## Abysome1 (Aug 8, 2014)

Looks great! Love the theme


----------



## Saki.Girl (Aug 22, 2012)

it all looks fantastic way to go

i love the walk way with the gate so cool and the pond


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

Just a couple of other notes on the party. We served pulled pork and a variety of sweet goodies. The food was a hit. 

I set up a scavenger hunt type game where participants had to find 8 tikis hidden around the yard. Each tiki had a word on it (tiki, hula, hot, bones, etc.) Once they had found and written down all 8 words, they could turn in their paper for a prize. The game was a hit and was very low maintenance for anyone not wanting to man a game station all night. 

I played a mix of luau/hula type music and tribal drumming. The kids loved to dance during the hula parts and the more dramatic drumming worked well with the tiki totems set up around the yard. 

This was a fun theme that was pretty easy to do. Existing Halloween decorations could be incorporated by dressing them up. I thought my standing zombie looked quite dashing in his Hawaiian shirt, visor, and leis!


----------



## offmymeds (May 26, 2010)

This looked like so much fun! Great set up and I love the painted flamingo. 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Your party set-up looks so fun! We are planning this theme for next year, so I am really happy to see that yours was a success. I love all the bright colors. Your dress was very cute on you too.


----------



## Alina Rodina (Oct 30, 2014)

Awesome pictures. really!


----------



## mysterymaiden (Aug 11, 2008)

Your set up on this party is amazing, this would be perfect for one of our games, A Hawaiian Homicide - http://www.shotinthedarkmysteries.com/a-hawaiian-homicide-murder-mystery-party-game-gateway/


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

That looks great! Love the tikimingo and the big idols and torches around the pool. That kaleidoscope lighting really works for this theme, too - perfect!


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

That looks like so much FUN!! Happy Halloween!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Very nice! I remember your post about the tikis from before, they looked great in the yard along with everything else. Your tiki flamingo came out great too. There is just something about a tropical tiki-like setting that just says relax and enjoy. Nice dress too!

Before I forget, what was on the menu? Curious what was a hit and if anything was a skip-next-time.


----------



## amyml (May 21, 2012)

The menu was pulled pork, beans, and salad (raspberry vinaigrette). There were also lots and lots of desserts since my mom likes to back. The centerpiece was a pineapple upside down cake (to stick with the theme), but the biggest hit were individual sized cheesecakes. There wasn't much food left, so as far as I know, there weren't any duds.


----------

